# Is this a tortoise?



## Aeva (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi everyone ! Found this picture on social media about this animal found somewhere in my country (Madagascar). Some says it's a no shell tortoise, some says it's a sort of frog ?. Do someone here have an idea?


----------



## Ludwig007 (Jan 8, 2021)

Aeva said:


> View attachment 314893
> 
> Hi everyone ! Found this picture on social media about this animal found somewhere in my country (Madagascar). Some says it's a no shell tortoise, some says it's a sort of frog ?. Do someone here have an idea?


That's not a tortoise at all, like a fake toad,looks like Photoshop


----------



## Aeva (Jan 8, 2021)

Ludwig007 said:


> That's not a tortoise at all, like a fake toad,looks like Photoshop





Nope, it's real, not photoshop


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 8, 2021)

I’d say a very well fed frog of some kind haha


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 8, 2021)

Here’s your answer. It’s a Blunt-headed Burrowing Frog native to SE Asia

I found it using reverse image search in Google


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2021)

Aeva said:


> View attachment 314893
> 
> Hi everyone ! Found this picture on social media about this animal found somewhere in my country (Madagascar). Some says it's a no shell tortoise, some says it's a sort of frog ?. Do someone here have an idea?


What an interesting-looking animal. Seeing as how there's no such thing as a tortoise with no shell, I'm opting for frog. He's so cute! I love him!!!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jan 8, 2021)

What an interesting looking animal!!! I was never as much of an amphibian lover as some of my friends, but they seem to come in some awesome shapes and sizes! My 2 Argentine horned frogs were cool. But I didnt keep them long enough to grow up and get huge! My best friend ended up taking them.


----------



## Unkapunka (Jan 8, 2021)

I want one?


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jan 8, 2021)

Had to send dad those pics! Totally going to be his most wanted pet, that my mom wont let him get!!!!


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Jan 8, 2021)

That's Jabba the Hutt IRL.


----------



## Zoeclare (Jan 8, 2021)

Unkapunka said:


> I want one?


Me too! ??


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 8, 2021)

Life . . . . uh. . finds a way!


----------



## Zoeclare (Jan 8, 2021)

@Chubbs the tegu


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

This is disturbing ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like something i woke up next to in my younger days. moral of the story ..keep shots to a minimum haha


----------



## Zoeclare (Jan 8, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks like something i woke up next to in my younger days. moral of the story ..keep shots to a minimum haha


LOL, really? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

Zoeclare said:


> LOL, really? ?


Maybe if u put a wig on it


----------



## Zoeclare (Jan 8, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe if u put a wig on it


Sometimes if I drink too much I feel a bit parched!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

Ok now


----------



## Zoeclare (Jan 8, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok now
> View attachment 314940


Sharpie hair is my weakness!


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jan 8, 2021)

the japanese writing on the reverse image search says the pic was taken in Cambodia, not Madagascar. Sadly you will never find this beauty in your country


----------



## zovick (Jan 8, 2021)

crimson_lotus said:


> the japanese writing on the reverse image search says the pic was taken in Cambodia, not Madagascar. Sadly you will never find this beauty in your country


That makes sense, since the info in the reverse image search posted by JoesMum says the Blunt-headed Burrowing Frogs are native to SE Asia.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 8, 2021)

Zoeclare said:


> @Chubbs the tegu



I thought the same! His new avatar!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> I thought the same! His new avatar!


If i was that good looking ? id never burrow


----------



## Skip K (Jan 8, 2021)

That frog may be photoshopped but this endangered soft shell turtle isn’t


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh wow what a beautiful softshell girl!!!


----------



## Skip K (Jan 10, 2021)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> Oh wow what a beautiful softshell girl!!!


Absolute monster turtle. Sad they are almost extinct


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

No offense but the frog in that picture that people thought was a tortoise, is creepy . (sorry frog)

Here is a picture of a blunt headed burrowing frog that I found much better







and then this is one of 2 blunt headed burrowing frogs calling:


----------

